# Best advise ive ever received..



## cortni (Jul 11, 2013)

Hope this comes in handy! Do you know the 80/20 rule? This rule States that noone is 100% what you want or need if you can find 80 % in someone you better hold on tight that other 20% just gives you something to work on so your always getting better together. If you wait for that person that makes you 100% happy you will be waiting a long time.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I personally don't agree with this "rule". I honestly say that my husband fits my needs 100%.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

1) no one is perfect.
2) realize that your 80% husband is going to change over time. You have to be flexible to move with it.

That is probably what "ImInLoveWithMyHubby" has done. She enjoys her husband 100%, because she is flexible and understands that no one is perfect all the time.

Years down the road, when your 80% husband/mate only still retains 50% of your original goals... what are you going to do ... kick him out the door & look for another with 80%? NO. 

You're going to accept that he has strong & weak points. You're going to accept that time/experiences have changed you as a person, time/experiences has changed him as a person... and that _hopefully_.. time has changed you both a s couple. again _hopefully_ for the better.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know....I have always felt my husband completed me... and I completed him.... he fulfills my *NEEDS* 100% ...if we are talking about *WANTS*.... It's close to 95% ... as there are a few things I would like MORE out of him once in a while....if I could wave a magic wand...but honestly I am being nit picky to say this. 



> *Chelle D said*: Years down the road, when your 80% husband/mate only still retains 50% of your original goals... what are you going to do ... kick him out the door & look for another with 80%?


 Neither of us has changed much over the last 31 yrs ....Every dream we dreamed together in our teens.. we worked hard to bring to pass...we carried through, neither changing course....maybe this is rare I don't know... doesn't mean we didn't miss it in some ways...we DID ! But it's grown better once we realized where/why/how we missed it. 

I tried to touch on how being Imperfect (which IS us all) is not such a bad thing...please take a moment and read the quotes in my thread... can you relate ? 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...t-but-beauty-can-found-our-imperfections.html


----------



## Allltuvx (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelle D like that percentage rule you have that does a sort of expected sliding scale as the years go on.

It's not going to be the honeymoon intense cannot be separate from each other, text or call every hour type of thing.

Oh and don't forget: If you are not working on your marriage it is failing.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

never really got any advice worth a crap.


----------

